

How to get our app to market? - mackeeeavelli

We've built a real-time CRM system for our company's internal use, product-ized it, and have several markets to sell it to.  We don't want to be in the software biz, but we can't seem to find a partner to sell and support it.  How do you find an entity with LAMP know-how and marketing muscle to get a hot product into a market you've already got access to?
======
ryanwaggoner
What's a real-time CRM, exactly? Our startup has some synergies with CRM, so
perhaps there's some opportunity for us to work together. Email me at ryan at
mightybrand dot com.

